# WI. Centurion



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Has anyone on here done this ride? Sounds like a fun weekend. Anything I need to know about it, is it really hilly? Not that it matters cause I'm doing the HHH in June. Can't be worse then that, can it?


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

I did it last year. There was a really bad storm, (REALLY BAD), and they had to delay the start a couple hours and cut out the 100 mile option, so I only did the 50 mile. There was not a ton of climbing on the 50 mile route. I think the 100 loops around to do more hills, but it won't be worse than the HHH. 

It was well-organized. They had people and kids doing hand-ups so you didn't have to stop to get drinks. I remember it being pretty expensive. But I think the HHH probably is also


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Awesome, thanks... We will be there...:thumbsup:


----------

